# Vergleich S7 vs. Allen Bradley



## Charlston (17 November 2006)

Grüß Euch!

Ich suche eine objektiven Vergleich zwischen Siemens S7 und Allen Bradly(Rockwell).

Grund ich suche das besser geeignete System für die Automatisierung einer industriellen anlage mit 50 Temp und Druckmeßstellen einigen digitalen Eingängen und ein paar serielle Schnittstellen zu anderen Systemen.
Das ganze soll redundant aufgebaut sein und über ein Netzwerk mit Servern und Bedienstationen verbunden sein.

Ein Bericht in der Fachpresse oder dergleichen wärn hilfreich.

Bisher habe ich von einem Kollegen erfahren, daß AB bezüglich der einfacheren (übersichtlicheren) Programmierung, der einfacheren Kommunikation mit anderen Systemen, der schnellern Fehlerfindung und der einfacher zu handhabenden Berechung/Datenmanipulation gegen über S7 die Nase vorn hat.
Andererseits sagte er mir auch, daß bezüglich des redundanten Aufbaus die S7 einwenig besser ist.

Ich danke Euch für jeden Hinweis auf Artikel, Meldungen udgl.
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 November 2006)

Hallo,

ist zwar schon einige Zeit her, dass ich mit AB was zu tun hatte,
aber hinsichtlich "_einfacheren (übersichtlicheren) Programmierung, der einfacheren Kommunikation mit anderen Systemen, der schnellern Fehlerfindung und der einfacher zu handhabenden Berechung/Datenmanipulation _"
würde ich immer der S7 den Vorrang geben.

"Redundant" ist eine S7 nur dann, wenn man auch Redundanz kauft (H- oder F- System, ca. doppelter Preis...)

Ist die Anlage in Europa: Nehm immer Siemens.

Ist die Anlage in USA: hier könnte evt. AB höhere Akzeptanz finden.


----------



## plc_tippser (17 November 2006)

> der einfacheren Kommunikation mit anderen Systemen,


 
dem stimme ich zu, da sind Welten zwischen




> daß AB bezüglich der einfacheren (übersichtlicheren) Programmierung


die Droge hätte ich auch gerne.

Ich finde AB gundsätzlich besc.... als S7. Evt. liegt das aber daran, das ich mehr S7 tippe.

pt


----------



## Oberchefe (17 November 2006)

Was soll denn alles redundant sein? Der Prozessor, das Netzwerk, auch die I/O's (also auch doppelte Anzahl Sensoren), die HMI's? Mit den seriellen Schnittstellen könnt's prinzipbedingt(unabhängig von Siemens/Rockwell) problematisch werden, ansonsten mit Controllogix, ControlNet und RsView alles mit Rockwell machbar.


----------



## JesperMP (17 November 2006)

Hallo Charlston.

In der Tat denke ich, daß AB einfacher ist als S7 zu verwenden.
Mit einem CompactLogix 1769-L35CR + Redundantes RSView SE als HMI, können Sie ein verhältnismäßig preiswertes System gestalten.
Jedoch höre ich auch, daß RSView SE Probleme hat, die ähnlich oder grösser als Siemens WinCC Flexible sind (!).
Sie müssen auch annehmen, AB's hauseigenes ControlNet Bus zu benutzen.

Für Siemens können Sie beschließen, S7-400H (teuer !) oder S7-300 mit einer Software-redundanz Funktion zu verwenden.


----------



## plc_tippser (17 November 2006)

AB ist auch mit der Prog-Tool hintenan, die deutsche Version ist 2 Nr. hinter der englischen. Damit muss man sich dann abfinden.

pt


----------



## kpeter (17 November 2006)

Hallöchen allerseits

ich muss mich mal kurz einmischen

ich programmiere beide systeme 

und finde beide gut und beide schlecht jede hat ihre vorteile

wenns aber darum geht serielle verbindungen bzw ethernet verbindung aufzubauen ist rockwell mit ihren clx steuerungen die bessere wahl.

wobei ich keine compakt clx nehmen wurde sondern eine grosse clx ist zwar etwas teurer aber wenn du es redutant haben willst ist dies leichter


----------



## Oberchefe (17 November 2006)

> AB ist auch mit der Prog-Tool hintenan,


 
Etwas Englisch solltest Du können, dann kannst Du auf die deutsche Version verzichten. Die RsLogix5000 hat aber auch Dinge wie Trend usw. schon mit drin wo Du bei Siemens extra Programme (von Fremdanbietern) dazu brauchst.
Dinge wie einen Upload sämtlicher Daten (also auch Merkerzustände usw) ist bei Siemens auch ein Fremdwort. Bei Rockwell kann man so beispielsweise bei Fehlern die nur einmal im Monat auftreten (und dann bei Nacht) einen Upload machen und dann später in Ruhe Offline nach dem Problem schauen.
Und wenn ich mir den Aufwand anschaue, den ich bei der S7 betreiben muß um 10 hoch x zu rechnen, dann wird mir ganz schlecht.


----------



## kpeter (18 November 2006)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir den Aufwand anschaue, den ich bei der S7 betreiben muß um 10 hoch x zu rechnen, dann wird mir ganz schlecht.


 
Tja und rechnen können alle ab ohne langes spielen


----------



## BMLLER6758 (18 November 2006)

Eine objektive Meinung abzugeben ist hier sicherlich schwer, weil jeder sein Steckenpferd hat.

Es gibt viele Pro und Contras für beide Systeme.

Wenn Du die bessere Steurung suchst, dann ist es bestimmt die von Allen Bradley, aber ist es auch die Sinnvollere ???

Der L-63 Prozessor von AB ist wahrscheinlich im Moment der beste auf dem Markt. Und die Amerikaner nehmen diesen sehr gerne für alle möglichen Projekte, selbst für solche wo es auch eine Micrologix tut. 

Die Control Logix Plattform gibt es mit 3 Varianten L-61, L-62 und L63, sie unterscheiden sich abe nur im Speicher. Die Stärke dieses Systems ist die Eigenschaft der "Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau" 

Die Kommunikationsfähigkeit ist schier grenzenlos, es gibt praktisch die möglichkeit mit allen wichtigen Bussystemem dieser Welt zu kommunizieren.

Ethernet IP, ControlNet, DeviceNet, Profibus, ASI usw stellen kein Problem da. Für die Onboard RS232 Schnittstelle gibt es diverse Befehle in RS5000.

Mann sollte nicht anfangen über die RS232 zu programmieren, das ist meistens viel zu langsam, ein Ethernet Modul ist hier sinnvoll

Der grosse Nachteil ist der hohe Preis. Ein System mit L-61 Prozessor kostet sehr schnell an die 10000,- Euro. Das ist allerdings der Listenpreis und Rockwell gibt auch sehr gute Rabatte --)))) 

Ich persönlich setze die CLX Prozessoren nur ein, wenn es sich um ein Projekt mit vielen Servomotoren >4 handelt, denn das ist auch eine grosse Stärke des Systems. Es ist praktisch eine SPS und Achs-Steuerung in einem.

Wenn man eine Alternative zu den dicken S7-300 Prozessoren sucht, sollte mann lieber die kleine Compact Logix L32E oder L35E nehmen. Die Kommunikationsbereitschaft ist praktisch die gleiche und der Prozessor hat Ethernet TCP/IP on Board !!!! Plus RS232 !
Dieses System braucht auch kein Chassis und passt auf jede TS35 Hutschiene. Die Programmiersprache ist die gleiche wie bei ControlLogix.

Es ist aber egal was für ein AB System ihr einsetzt: Ihr solltet schon der englischen Sprache mächtig sein. Die Handbücher und Hilfeforen (Knowledgebase) sind fast alle in Englisch. RS5000 ist in der neuesten Version (15.02) auch in Englisch.

Und Ihr findet auch nicht an jeder Ecken jemanden der Euch helfen kann. Deutsche Techniker lernen nun mal Schtep7 weil Siemens die Schulen und UNIs sponsert. 

Und deswegen kann in Deutschland fast jeder Siemens programmieren. Deswegen ist Siemens S7 so populär. Das hat absolut nichts mit der Leistungsfähigkeit der Steuerungen zu tun.


----------



## kpeter (19 November 2006)

Hallöchen

Eins muss ich noch dazu sagen

Rockwell hat leider in letzter zeit sehr nachgelassen mit seiner qualität

siehe fehler in der > c-net firmware ( alle 16 monate aus )
                         > ethernet firmware ( alle 8 monate aus  bzw 2,5 jahre )
                         >siehe fehler in alle 55 prozessoren die die firmware 
                         15.03 haben wo der prozessor alle 4 monate aussteigt und urgelöscht ist
                         >qulität der Bauteile wir haben zur zeit eine ca 20 % ausfallsrate bei der erstinbetriebnahme

aber trozdem mag ich die ab lieber 
auch wenn ich viel auf der s7 programmiere


----------



## weller (28 August 2008)

*Vgl. AB CLX - Siemens S7-400 bezüglich Redundanz*

Die redundante Realisierung bei Siemens erfordert lediglich den geeigneten Prozessor (-H) die H-Sync-Modul (die in die CPU gesteckt werden) und das Lichtwellenkabel. Bei AB werden zusätzlich noch 2 Stk. 1757-SRM-Module benötigt (2Slot breit) oder aber 2 Stk. 1756-RM-Module (1Slot breit und teurer). Zudem darf man beim AB Controller Chassis nicht mehr Module als den Controller, Ethernet (ENBT-Modul) und ControllNet (CNBR-Modul) und das SRM/RM - Modul stecken. Damit ist das Chassis voll egal wie groß es ist. Modbus-, Profibus- oder E/A-Module dürfen hier nicht mehr gesteckt werden. Dies muss bei der Kostenberechnung berücksichtigt werden.
Bei Siemens wird alles in der Hardwarekonfig eingestellt und aus die Maus. Bei AB muß man sich erst mal die für den Controller und die anderen Module notwendige redundanzfähige Firmware runterladen, damit der Prozessor läuft. Soweit ist es mit AB schon realisierbar. Kommt nun aber noch redundanz in der E/A-Ebene dazu gibt es keinen Support mehr. Wie z.B. analoge Ausgangskarten zu verdrahten sind wenn im Feld nur ein Aktor ist wird nirgends beschrieben. Die bei Siemens vorhandene Diskrepanzanalyse die in der Hardwarekonfig zu parametrieren ist fehlt gänzlich. Dies muss vom PLC-Program aus erledigt werden, wobei es hierfür keine fertigen Add-Ons gibt.
Bei Siemens benötigt der Visu-Rechner 2 Stk. CP1613 (teuer) während bei AB die ENBT-Module einfach ihre IP-Adresse swappen; die Visu also nur mit einer IP-Adresse komuniziert und diese immer mit dem Master (Primery) verbunden ist.


----------

